# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Письмо от "отдела кадров"

## borka

Не открытка, правда, но тоже интересно:  :Smiley: 
From: "Anna" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Subject: SPAM => Отдел кадров.
=======
Здравствуйте.
Нас заинтересовала ваша кандидатура, однако предлагаем вам заполнить
наш фирменный бланк резюме и отправить его по адресу [email protected]
Ответ не гарантируется, однако если Ваше резюме нас заинтересует, мы позвоним Вам в течение нескольких дней. Не забудьте указать телефон, а также позицию, на которую Вы претендуете. Желательно также указать пожелания по окладу.
Наш фирменный бланк вы можете скачать по нижеуказанной ссылке

 :"http://": saarcad.com/[email protected]
=======
Ссылка фейковая, настоящая ведет на  :"http://": saarcad.com/resume.exe
resume.exe - Trojan.MulDrop.12068 по Доктору...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## santy

Аналогичное письмо. Разве что ссылка прямая. ДрВеб link checker определяет как Trojan.MulDrop.12068
----
Тема:
Re: Резюме
От:
"Отдел кадров" <[email protected]>
Дата:
Wed, 12 Mar 2008 21:55:32 +0300
Кому:
<[email protected]>

.......

Наш фирменный бланк вы можете скачать по нижеуказанной ссылке.

_http://vitalprinting.com/resume.exe

*Добавлено через 2 часа 35 минут*




> Ссылка фейковая, настоящая ведет на saarcad.com/resume.exe
> resume.exe - Trojan.MulDrop.12068 по Доктору...


возможно ли выполнить проверку линков в Оутлуке? Не планирует ли ДрВеб создать link checker for Outlook? Многие пользователи еще пользуются ОутЛуком.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Письмо вот такого содержания пришло сегодня



> Здравствуйте. 
> Нас заинтересовала ваша кандидатура, однако предлагаем вам заполнить 
> наш фирменный бланк резюме и отправить его по адресу [email protected] 
> Ответ не гарантируется, однако если Ваше резюме нас заинтересует, мы позвоним Вам в течение нескольких дней. Не забудьте указать телефон, а также позицию, на которую Вы претендуете. Желательно также указать пожелания по окладу. 
> Наш фирменный бланк вы можете скачать по нижеуказанной ссылке.
> http://******.com/resume.exe


Прикольный фирменный бланк, скажу я Вам

Antivirus;Version;Last Update;Result
AhnLab-V3;2008.3.12.0;2008.03.13;-
*AntiVir;7.6.0.73;2008.03.12;DR/Delphi.Gen*
Authentium;4.93.8;2008.03.13;-
Avast;4.7.1098.0;2008.03.12;-
AVG;7.5.0.516;2008.03.12;-
BitDefender;7.2;2008.03.13;-
CAT-QuickHeal;9.50;2008.03.12;-
ClamAV;0.92.1;2008.03.13;-
*DrWeb;4.44.0.09170;2008.03.12;Trojan.MulDrop.12068*
eSafe;7.0.15.0;2008.03.09;-
eTrust-Vet;31.3.5610;2008.03.13;-
Ewido;4.0;2008.03.12;-
FileAdvisor;1;2008.03.13;-
Fortinet;3.14.0.0;2008.03.13;-
F-Prot;4.4.2.54;2008.03.12;-
*F-Secure;6.70.13260.0;2008.03.13;Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.fun*
*Ikarus;T3.1.1.20;2008.03.13;Virus.Win32.Zapchast.D  A*
*Kaspersky;7.0.0.125;2008.03.13;Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.fun*
McAfee;5250;2008.03.12;-
*Microsoft;1.3301;2008.03.12;VirTool:Win32/DelfInject.gen!AA*
NOD32v2;2943;2008.03.13;-
Norman;5.80.02;2008.03.12;-
*Panda;9.0.0.4;2008.03.12;Suspicious file*
Prevx1;V2;2008.03.13;-
*Rising;20.35.22.00;2008.03.12;Trojan.DL.Win32.Agen  t.bxw*
*Sophos;4.27.0;2008.03.13;Mal/EncPk-CM*
Sunbelt;3.0.930.0;2008.03.05;-
Symantec;10;2008.03.13;-
TheHacker;6.2.92.244;2008.03.12;-
*VBA32;3.12.6.2;2008.03.13;Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.1941*
VirusBuster;4.3.26:9;2008.03.12;-
*Webwasher-Gateway;6.6.2;2008.03.13;Trojan.Dropper.Delphi.Gen*

----------


## PhantasM

Мне подобное же письмо пришло на следующий же день после того как опубликовал своё резюме в газетах "Рекламма-Шанс" и "Из рук в руки" с неделю назад. Из чего делаю вывод что кто-то настроил граб на один из сайтов и рассылает письма по полученным адресам, возможно и автоматом через тот же скрипт. Файла с расширением .ехе по адресу уже не было, впрочем как и сайта

----------


## pig

Я ничего нигде не публиковал, но тоже получил. Так что, скорее всего, работают по обычным спамерским базам.

----------


## vidocq89

да, кто-то решил поживиться за счет деловых людей, ищущих работу... 
подобных прог, собирающих мейл адреса с каких-то определенных сайтов (указываешь  адрес сайта и нажимаешь на "фас") ... можно попробовать этому противодействовать - начать в подобных местах публиковать свой мейл (специально для этого зареганный) и собирать совковой лопатой пинчей и прочую нечисть, которая подобным способом будет валить к нам в ящик) 
будет время - попробую попортить жизнь этим спамерам-рассылателям зловредов...




> Я ничего нигде не публиковал, но тоже получил. Так что, скорее всего, работают по обычным спамерским базам.


хм... ну вот(( похоже наши воздушные замки про базу, собранную с сайтов газет и работы рухнули((

----------


## PhantasM

До этого случая обьявлений не публиковал. И писем подобных так же не получал от агенств. Хм... Удивительное совпадение значит  :Smiley:

----------


## NightTramp

Добрый день. Получил уже несколько писем с предложением заполнить резюме (спамовых). В ссылке на бланк - exe.шник. А что в нем смотреть особого желания нет, но может быть не мне одному такие приходят, поэтому прошу посмотреть эту ссылку, чтобы не возникло проблем у получивших подобные письма. А  вот и письмо:

Здравствуйте.
Нас заинтересовала ваша кандидатура, однако предлагаем вам заполнить
наш фирменный бланк резюме и отправить его по адресу [email protected]
Ответ не гарантируется, однако если Ваше резюме нас заинтересует, мы позвоним Вам в течение нескольких дней. Не забудьте указать телефон, а также позицию, на которую Вы претендуете. Желательно также указать пожелания по окладу.
Наш фирменный бланк вы можете скачать по нижеуказанной ссылке

 :"http://": cards-mail-ru.info/[email protected]


И что там лежит?

----------


## borka

> И что там лежит?


Вирус, вестимо.  :Smiley: 
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=19703

----------


## alex_kart

Пришло сегодня по почте
Отправитель [email protected]




> Мы предлагаем Работу в Платежной системе Webmoney
> http://www.webmoney.ru.
> Все вопросы по почте: [email protected] 
> Теперь расскажем Вам подробнее о работе:
> Наша  компания создаёт  для Вас новый рабочий счет.
> Получаем на него Персональный аттестат.
> ......
> Ваша работа будет заключаться в следующем:
> На Ваш Рабочий кошелек каждый день будут приходить средства и указания, в которых будет подробно описано какую сумму и на какие кошельки  Вам следует
> ...

----------


## borka

Из сегоднящнего:

Здравствуйте.
Нас заинтересовала ваша кандидатура, однако предлагаем вам заполнить
наш фирменный бланк резюме и отправить его по адресу [email protected]
Ответ не гарантируется, однако если Ваше резюме нас заинтересует, мы позвоним Вам в течение нескольких дней. Не забудьте указать телефон, а также позицию, на которую Вы претендуете. Желательно также указать пожелания по окладу.
Наш фирменный бланк вы можете скачать по нижеуказанной ссылке

 :"http://": randomgh.com/resume.exe

----------


## 1205

> randomgh.com/resume.exe


*Trojan.Win32.Pakes.clc* (KAV)

----------


## Vladimir.62

А если серьезно, существует ли в сети возможность заработать? Не мошенством, а нормально. Выполнил работу(тот же текст набрал или чертёж выполнил) и получил нормальные деньги. Есть такое место? Может кто подскажет?

----------


## pig

Одно из таких мест у меня в подписи.

----------


## arti

> Пришло сегодня по почте
> Отправитель [email protected]


Вроде первое время переписывался, все было нормально. Единственное, что меня смущало так то, что сама переписка длилась, довольно медленно (неделя, две), что не позволительно для коммерческой организации. Далее, перечислил им денег, так, для интереса, на описаный, позже, в переписке счет. Ну прислали они вроде рабочий кошелек, только вот пароль к файлу ключей не прислали, в письме написали подожди мол пока оформим аттестат... НУ ВОТ ВОБЩЕМ-ТО И ВСЕ, ЖДУ УЖЕ БОЛЬШЕ ПОЛОВИНЫ МЕСЯЦА, ответ так и не поступил, несмотря на то, что я им неоднократно писал (хотя бы написали, мол, успокойся все будет нормально и т.п.). Делай выводы сам.
Убедительная просьба если, что узнаешь отпишись, пожалуйста...

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*

Вобщем я посоветую так. ВСЕ, КОМУ ПРИДЕТ ПИСЬМО С СОДЕРЖАНИЕМ, ТИПА, ЕСТЬ СВОБОДНАЯ ВАКАНСИЯ, ПРЕДЛАГАЕТСЯ РАБОТА НА ДОМУ, ПРЕЖДЕ ПОСМОТРИТЕ ВОТ ЭТОТ АДРЕСОК 

http://arbitrage.webmoney.ru/asp/cla...d=266747851687

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Да ... не плохие отзывы на этой ссылке! Надо сказать очень ярко и красочно! Хотя если честно то не вижу повода чтоб на такой конкретный лохотрон повестись!

----------


## anatol81n

> А если серьезно, существует ли в сети возможность заработать? Не мошенством, а нормально. Выполнил работу(тот же текст набрал или чертёж выполнил) и получил нормальные деньги. Есть такое место? Может кто подскажет?


yandex -> фриланс

----------

